# Club GTI summer Fest (North West) Sun 16 July



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

Our club is having a get together this coming Sunday, where there will be a free BBQ, raffle with decent prizes and a Show And Shine with trophies to be won! Golf + magazine and Rabbit Magazine (Club Mag) will be in attendance too. Some top machinery from the VAG world will be present, so come along and make it a day to remember. This event is open to any VAG car (Seat Audi Skoda VW)

Any more info required phone me on the number listed on the flyer.
Cheers for looking :thumb: 
Lee


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

are we going to see one this year i know winwick very well for monday meets weve proberly meet


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

i think i will come down to this one sir!!


----------



## sixpot (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL I've hung up my Club GTI driving gloves I'm afraid chaps, so I am no longer a regional host. The monthly meet is no longer held at The Hermit either.(its been put on hold for the timebeing until someone else steps in)
I can't believe the turnout we had last year for that 'mini show' Dubs literally took over the place and surrounding areas! The feature Golf + magazine did was also brilliant .


----------



## loafy (Sep 20, 2006)

my mistake man! i never seen 2006 DOPE!!!


----------

